# Dashboard ?



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


Thats where they were going to lock up that anoying women that tells you " Your Door Is A Jar " 

But thanks, but I'll have go look *NOW*! :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ahhhhhh the ole woman's voice in the dashboard trick. 
A voice activated reminder thing-a-majig. I thought it was some kind of a microphone, or speaker set up. I'm glad they didn't put her in the dash. That would be ........well to say the least, annoying as all hell.


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

Isn't that where the Chime sounds come out of? 

ROK


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ROK said:


> Isn't that where the Chime sounds come out of?
> 
> ROK


I don't know. I saw no mention of them in the manual, unless I over looked it.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I read that is where the speaker mounts for the hands free cell phone thing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> I read that is where the speaker mounts for the hands free cell phone thing.


Well, that leaves me out........ I am firm believer that cell phones should be outlawed in cars.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

It's actually a device the government uses to read your thoughts. Been followed by any black helicopters lately?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> It's actually a device the government uses to read your thoughts. Been followed by any black helicopters lately?


Actually no, I haven't seen any helicopters following me but I have seen Mustangs, rice burners, Mustangs, Mustangs, Mustangs, and rice burners.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


This is where the beeps from the DIC speaker out. Also the beep for Seatbelt off is played...


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


HEY Im new to this forum is there a manual on how to reassemble a 68 dash or a you tube


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the series of 8 holes in the front of the dashboard just below the cluster gauges to the right?


I don't know if my message went through but is there a how-to on how to reassemble a 68 to dash board


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome. You'll probably get more answers over in the 64-72 forum. This one is for the new generation GTO.

But as an owner of a 68 for a very long time I can say there isn't any step by step manual for the 68. The 68 factory service manual has a few diagrams but no directions.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

msulei said:


> I don't know if my message went through but is there a how-to on how to reassemble a 68 to dash board





O52 said:


> Welcome. You'll probably get more answers over in the 64-72 forum. This one is for the new generation GTO.


That and ;you are asking a question on a rather slow forum in a nearly 16 year old thread.


----------

